
The Klipped app is the best way to book a haircut - jarteaga
https://www.klippedapp.com
======
jarteaga
Klipped is a new tech start-up based in Santa Barbara, CA that allows you to
browse hairstylists' schedules, book an appointment and pay for services - all
from your phone. Klipped also lets hair stylists to manage their bookings,
reminders, and payments.

